# A couple new birds



## killerv (May 8, 2017)

Cork/Tupelo and acrylics, just need to keel them. Thanks for looking.


----------



## dfhooked (May 8, 2017)

amazing work.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (May 8, 2017)

very nice


----------



## wvdawg (May 8, 2017)

Outstanding!


----------



## Bkeepr (May 10, 2017)

So beautiful and lifelike!


----------



## Pointpuller (May 10, 2017)

WOW!!!  You've got major skills.  Thanks for the look. Thats awesome.


----------



## killerv (May 11, 2017)

thanks for the comments, glad people like them


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 1, 2017)

wow those are beautiful


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 1, 2017)

Great Job


----------



## Yotes (Jun 20, 2017)

those are incredible!


----------



## GAGE (Jun 21, 2017)

Your work is fantastic!


----------

